# quick ohm question



## tbaillie (Sep 17, 2009)

i just picked up a used rocker 30 head.
it had one 16 ohm and 2 eight ohm inputs
is it possible to run just one eight ohm cab, or would i have to run 2 so it would equal 16.
dumb question sorry haha.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

The Head runs at an 8 ohm minimum load. So, to run a single 8 ohm cab, connect to either of the 8 ohm outputs. A single 16 ohm cab, to the 16 ohm output. If running two cabs, they must both be 16 ohm for an 8 ohm load, so connect both to the 8 ohm outputs. A pair of 8 ohm cabs will give you a 4 ohm load, which is not safe for this head. Hope that helps.

Tim


----------

